# $10,000 what should i buy?



## rafaelsynths (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey,

I'm new here at canonrumors but like everyone else i've been reading from the sidelines.

I'm selling my gmc sierra 2006 2500 truck, my dad is giving it to me as a gift for my graduation but i don't need it and he needs some cash so we are fixing it up and splitting the profits of 20,000.

I'm currently shooting film with a canon canonet ql17 giii, i got it since i couldn't afford buying lenses for a cheap camera body.

So my question is if you had 10 grand to spend on photography gear what would it be? Include a camera body.
And no i won't be buying what you exactly want of course but was just curious on what you would purchase.

I'm looking into the canon 5d mark iii myself right now. Not sure though maybe a 1DX or a 7D


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 23, 2012)

well if you want to share your money we would love to help you spend the money, haha. Anyways I could recommend the 5d3, 16-35 II, 24-105, 75-300 and a few fast primes at a later date when you get a good feeling of what focal lengths you use the most frequently... Heck add in a 580EX flash or two or three and you would have one hell of a set up.


----------



## bycostello (Apr 23, 2012)

$10k, a car?!


----------



## bycostello (Apr 23, 2012)

for a serious answer, i'd buy a mid level camera and lenses.. maybe decent light system.. and the rest of the cash i'd invest in training....


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 23, 2012)

5d3, 16-35, 24-70, 70-200 2.8, 300mm f4, 1.4 extender, flash


----------



## rafaelsynths (Apr 23, 2012)

@ByCostello

I'm selling the truck for 20,000 grand maybe even 40,000 after we get it fixed up.
Americans love big trucks.

Anyways i'm off to college soon and would love to expand photography skills at the University i am going to.

Thanks for all of the choices guys 
i'll be trying out lenses to check with focal lengths i will most likely use more.


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

Camera: http://amzn.to/Izy7p6

Normal range lens: http://amzn.to/I4lgLF

Zoom lens: http://amzn.to/K2V2qN

Wide angle: http://amzn.to/K2VcP2

Zeiss 50mm*: http://amzn.to/JvlU7I

Flash: http://amzn.to/I616Ey


*This lens will literally improve your skills as a photographer. It slows you down and forces you to think about things. Highly highly recommended.


----------



## Jettatore (Apr 24, 2012)

No idea on your direct question, way too many options and you don't have specifics on your shooting style/needs. However, I would just pass along a piece of advice I saw on here a while ago. Don't buy too much gear at once, it's overwhelming, makes it all harder to test and assess your needs/wants.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 24, 2012)

Jettatore said:


> No idea on your direct question, way too many options and you don't have specifics on your shooting style/needs. However, I would just pass along a piece of advice I saw on here a while ago. Don't buy too much gear at once, it's overwhelming, makes it all harder to test and assess your needs/wants.



This seems like sound advice... But there's nothing wrong with picking up a wide angle and a zoom and one fast(ish) prime.. I'm quite satisfied with my kit right now as I normally shoot wide or long. If I need something in between I throw a 50mm on it and am good to go. That said, if I had the money to switch from the 17-40 to the 16-35 right now I would. In my opinion, you don't need to cover every focal length.. Small gaps are alright. If someone disagrees I'm sure they will voice their opinion...

But as you said you had 10,000 for equipment, people will be living vicariously through you!


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2012)

I think we need a bit more information to give you proper advice, but in general I'd suggest:
5DIII
17-40mm
24-70mm (or 50L)
70-200mm f/2.8 IS II
600EX flash
Tripod

Experiment with those lenses for a while, figure out what focal lengths you like the most and maybe swap them for primes later on. $10k sounds like a lot but with photo gear it adds up quick.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2012)

rafaelsynths said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm new here at canonrumors but like everyone else i've been reading from the sidelines.
> 
> ...


 
Budget money for:

Lighting - $1000
Software - 200
Computer and / or monitor $2000
Monitor calibrator - $200
Printer Ink, and Paper?? - $1500
Tripod and Head - $1000
Camera Case. - $100
RRS L Bracket and extra QR plates - $300
Camera body - 1500
Lenses - 2200

I think you get the idea, accessories are a huge expense. you can compromise. but don't buy junk that you will throw away. If you don't buy a printer or computer, spend it on a 5D MK II plus lenses


----------

